# Hobbes finished AKC Rally Intermediate, starts Rally Advanced



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Huge congratulations. He looks proud as well he should, those are great scores. You make a wonderful team.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Congratulations on your achievements! You and Hobbes make a great team!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Well done!


----------



## a2girl (Oct 4, 2020)

Wow, congratulations!


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Way to go, Team Hobbes!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Congratulations! And I adore this photo. You make a wonderful team.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Love to see pictures of poodles and their ribbons - congrats.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Congratulations!!!!😊 Awesome accomplishment!


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------

